# Welches MMORPG passt zu mir?



## taller (7. Februar 2011)

Hi!

Ich habe lange WoW gespielt, danach seid WotLK eine Pause und nun zu Cataclysm wieder angefangen. Allerdings stört mich das pure Item-Sammeln ein wenig, mir fehlt der Tiefgang.

Nun suche ich also ein neues MMORPG das zu mir passt. Ob kostenfrei oder kostenpflichtig ist mir eigentlich egal. Daher sind mir folgende Dinge wichtig:

- Tiefgang, Atmosphäre
- mag eher gemütliches PvE als stressiges PvP, aber PvP darf ruhig vorhanden sein
- nette, wenn möglich Erwachsene Community
- soll auch einfach zu bedienen sein, das man nach ner Pause von paar Wochen wieder reinfindet
- darf ruhig auch anspruchsvoll sein

So, dann wählt mal fleißig und wäre nett wenn Ihr eure Meinung kurz Begründen könntet.

Danke!


----------



## Jared566 (7. Februar 2011)

Deine Beschreibung passt Haargenau auf "Herr der Ringe Online"  Es gibt eine nette große und zum Teil auch Erwachsene Community, allerdings wie auch in jedem anderen Spiel kiddies...

Du hast allerdings keinen Luxus von wegen Addons, wie man sie bei WoW dazuinstallieren kann, zb. Aggro-Meter. Du musst als Tank höllisch aufpassen das du die Aggro hälst und als Heiler das du keine bekommst  das hat man aber irgenwann im Gefühl 

Die Story find ich persöhnlich recht gut, allerdings im Highlvl zieht sich alles ein wenig...

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen: Probier es aus, es ist free-to-play 

Und wenn du Anfängst komm auf den Server Morthond, da Spiele ich auch, wenn ich grade mal Online bin 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Forti (7. Februar 2011)

Hi
Warum bleibst Du nicht bei WoW? Einfach mal nach einem Rollenspieler Server umschauen, dort sich einer gemütlichen Gilde anschließen. Kinder und Spinner findest Du leider immer überall.


----------



## Dorni (9. Februar 2011)

Ich empfehle dir Age of Conan, die Kinderkrankheiten sind mittlerweile alle weg und es ist ein sehr schön stimmiges Spiel. Auch das Addon hat gute Verbesserungen mit reingebracht und die Leute sind allesamt sehr erwachsen.
Wenn du Lust hast kann ich dir mal ein Trial Key zukommen lassen.


----------



## Teldor1974 (10. Februar 2011)

RIFT fehlt in dem Poll alle die es mal testen wollen am 15.02.2011 beginnt die Open Beta 
Schauts euch an hier ist der Link zur offizielen Seite 

RIFT - Start


----------



## Wenzman (10. Februar 2011)

Was du suchst ist denke ich der Herr der Ringe. 

Ich habe auch bis ende Wotlk gespielt, meist in den höheren Arena Wertungen und das war mir dann nach einer Weile zu stressig. 
Zur WoW Community muss man ja nichts sagen, schlecht wie immer.

Dann habe ich mal der Herr der Ringe Online gespielt und es macht spaß, ein gemütliches und forderndes mmo das großen wert auf RPG legt.


----------



## Capsblock (16. Februar 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit diesen ganzen Free-2-Play spielen, die irgendwie zur Zeit wie aus dem Nichts ausm dem Boden sprießen. Spielt die jemand?


----------



## chaosfett (26. Februar 2011)

Die meisten F2Play Games sind Monster Klatsch und dann doch im Itemshop was kaufen! Ich kann HdR online nur an Herz legen ! Wenn das Strahlen Zeugs endlich weg ist wird noch besser!


----------



## Jes (27. Februar 2011)

Ich werfe mal 
EVE Online 
in den Raum!
Anspruchsvoll; keine Kiddies; Riesenwelt (es gibt nur einen Spieler; also viele zeitgleich); PvP vorhanden und atmosphärisch!


----------



## Hagrid (27. Februar 2011)

Herr der Ringe Online habe ich auch angefangen, super Spiel und das Free-to-play. Nur die 10 Gb Download sind etwas nervig...

Was mich allerdings wundert, noch niemand hat Guildwars erwähnt ... 

greetz Hagrid


----------



## Capsblock (28. Februar 2011)

Ich hab grad mal nachdem da ne Werbung im Fernsehen lief Maestia angetestet. Ist bislang nicht schlecht, gute Artworks, nette Charerstellung wenn auch mit komischen Flügelchen, aber soinst gehts. Hat jemand damit schon Endcontent-Erfahrungen?


----------



## d00mfreak (1. März 2011)

Jes schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal
> EVE Online
> in den Raum!
> Anspruchsvoll; keine Kiddies; Riesenwelt (es gibt nur einen Spieler; also viele zeitgleich); PvP vorhanden und atmosphärisch!



This! Allerdings wird der TE damit kaum glücklich werden, da der PvE Part ziemlich unspannend ist und eigentlich nur der Geldbschaffung dient.


----------



## bfgc (7. März 2011)

DC Universe besitzt sehr viel Atmosphäre,eine offene,freie Welt mit zwei Städten,ähnlich den Kontinenten in WoW,PvE-Content,massiv viele PvE-Inhalte ausserhalb von Instanzen,voll Vertonung,einfachste Bedienung mit überschaubarem Skillsystem.
Wermutstropfen dabei sind,das die Spielerzahlen schrumpfen,weil nach den ersten 30 Tagen die MMO-Wanderheuschrecken über das nächste MMO herziehen und die üblichen Kinderkrankenheiten in form von kleinen Bugs,welche aber wohl jedes neue MMO mit sich bringt. 
Bleibt abzuwarten ob das Genre sich in Europa halten kann.

Alternativ würde ich mal noch Star Trek Online einwerfen,wenn dir das Setting passt.
Die Community ist jetzt nach dem ersten Jahr gefestigt,die meisten Kids sind weg,man findet problemlos Anschluss,massig Einzel- sowie Gruppen-PvE in drei wählbaren Schwierigkeitsstufen,PvP ist trotz zahlenmäßig unterlegenen Klingonen dank Föderation vs. Föderation immer noch gut möglich,es ist ein Server d.h. es ist immer was los,so wie in EvE Online und Cryptik ist bekannt für Housing,Charakter-Individualisierung sowie fortwährende Entwicklung.
Wermutstropfen hier sind,das die Maps sich derzeit in acht Quatdranten,nebst Nebel,Ausdehnungen und Planetensystemen aufteilen,also direktes Anfliegen ist somit leider nur bedingt möglich und trübt etwas die "freie" Weltraumatmosphäre,einige nette Gimmicks sind leider nur im Shop erhältlich(allerdings nichts spielbeinflussendes) und die Klingonen-Entwicklung im bereich PvE hingt seit Release der Föderation nach.



d00mfreak schrieb:


> This! Allerdings wird der TE damit kaum glücklich werden, da der PvE Part ziemlich unspannend ist und eigentlich nur der Geldbschaffung dient.


Es kommt darauf an was man macht,wenn man nur den PvE-Teil vom Minning oder einfachen dreier,vierer Missionrunning kennt,mag das sicher unspektakulär sein.
Dagegen highend Missionrunning im Low oder 0.0 bzw. Wurmlöcher ab T3 aufwärts haben es schon in sich und können teils eine kleine Flotte an Spielern über Stunden beschäftigen.


----------



## Jan565 (7. März 2011)

Ich würde die WoW empfehlen und etwas gedulden. Cataclysm ist noch lange nicht fertig! Es werden noch genug sachen mit den zukünftigen Patches kommen. Es gibt bisher nur T11 und 4Raid ini´s da wird noch genug dazu kommen. Einfach etwas gedulden, es wird noch viel kommen.


----------

